# 50:1 too 40:1....Will it cause any problems ?



## Efederlein (Apr 27, 2015)

I picked up a slightly used Husqvarna 455 Rancher from a friend who needed cash 70$....and it uses a 50:1 mix. All my other equipment uses 40:1. Will using the 40:1 in the 455 cause any issues ?

Thanks


----------



## redbull660 (Apr 27, 2015)

Nope. Many here would tell you to run 40:1 or even 32:1. I think your good to go at 40:1 across the board.

Check your tune of course. You might be running a little lean at 40:1 (cuz your using more oil and less gas than you were at 50:1) So might have to fatten up a little.


What oil are you running?


----------



## Efederlein (Apr 27, 2015)

I run echo power blendx. Thanks


----------



## nk14zp (Apr 27, 2015)

40:1 is better than 50:1.


----------



## HuskStihl (Apr 27, 2015)

Just be sure to retune. More oil will slightly reduce fuel flow thru the carb jets, and make u'r tune a bit leaner. Some oils do this more than others, but retuning with a change in oil ratio or ethanol percentage is always a good idea


----------



## HuskStihl (Apr 27, 2015)

Just be sure to retune. More oil will slightly reduce fuel flow thru the carb jets, and make u'r tune a bit leaner. Some oils do this more than others, but retuning with a change in oil ratio or ethanol percentage is always a good idea


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 27, 2015)

HuskStihl said:


> Just be sure to retune. More oil will slightly reduce fuel flow thru the carb jets, and make u'r tune a bit leaner. Some oils do this more than others, but retuning with a change in oil ratio or ethanol percentage is always a good idea



Yes, that is true.


----------



## Efederlein (Apr 27, 2015)

Good to know .....thank you much !


----------



## nk14zp (Apr 27, 2015)

I keep an ear on my tune every cut.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Apr 27, 2015)

Keep it simple go 42:1 3oz. per gallon or 36:1 3.5oz. per galllon


----------



## CTYank (Apr 27, 2015)

Some folks here look down their noses at the 455. Getting such a cream-puff 455 for $70? You clearly SUCK, BIG TIME.


----------



## Efederlein (Apr 27, 2015)

Ha Ha.....it was either me or the pawn shop.....thanks


----------



## dave53223 (Apr 27, 2015)

KenJax Tree said:


> Keep it simple go 42:1 3oz. per gallon or 36:1 3.5oz. per galllon


I do that all the time.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Apr 27, 2015)

KenJax Tree said:


> Keep it simple go 42:1 3oz. per gallon or 36:1 3.5oz. per galllon


8 oz to 1 gallon is easy to haha.


----------



## Brushpile (Apr 28, 2015)

Pardon my ignorance, how do you cypher ratios? My machine uses 50/1 also. But I usually add a 2.6 oz bottle to 8/10th's of a gallon of 93 octane non ethanol, what does that come to?


----------



## MustangMike (Apr 28, 2015)

That is 40:1, which should be just fine.

That is a real nice looking saw for any price, for $70 U stole it! Good luck with it.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Apr 28, 2015)

Brushpile said:


> Pardon my ignorance, how do you cypher ratios? My machine uses 50/1 also. But I usually add a 2.6 oz bottle to 8/10th's of a gallon of 93 octane non ethanol, what does that come to?


2.6 oz----> 0.82 gallon to make 40:1
~~~ OR~~~
12.8 oz----> 4 gallons 40:1
8.0 oz----> 2.5 gallons 40:1
6.4 oz----> 2 gallons 40:1


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Apr 28, 2015)

What other stuff do you have that "needs" 40:1?

I run everything on 50:1 regardless of what it is "supposed" to have.


----------



## Efederlein (Apr 28, 2015)

My other saws and lawn care equipment use 40:1


----------



## Hinerman (Apr 28, 2015)

jakewells said:


> 2.6 oz----> 0.82 gallon to make 40:1
> ~~~ OR~~~
> 12.8 oz----> 4 gallons 40:1
> 8.0 oz----> 3 gallons 40:1
> 6.4 oz----> 2 gallons 40:1


 
You need to check your calculations on 3 gallons at 40:1 so somebody doesn't possibly score a piston.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Apr 28, 2015)

Hinerman said:


> You need to check your calculations on 3 gallons at 40:1 so somebody doesn't possibly score a piston.


i meant 8 oz to 2.5 gallons for 40:1 i was half asleep when i replied


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 28, 2015)

jakewells said:


> i meant 8 oz to 2.5 gallons for 40:1 i was half asleep when i replied


You can edit your original post.


----------



## Mad Professor (Apr 28, 2015)

Go metric and use a graduated cylinder to measure the oil. 

100-mL cylinder for oil works great for a gallon of gas. 

(1 gal X 3784 mL/gal)/40 = 95 mL 40:1

(1 gal X 3784 mL/gal)/50 = 76 mL 50:1


----------



## Rx7man (Apr 28, 2015)

Stock saws 40:1 is perfect.. I like a little more on the screaming saws though


----------



## Brushpile (Apr 28, 2015)

I found this neat little on-line calculator for standard or metric.

http://www.csgnetwork.com/oilfuelcalc.html


----------



## vila251 (Apr 28, 2015)

Here's how you calculate how many oz's are required depending on the ratio blend;

1 gal = 128 oz's, divide that number (128) into the ratio (128/50) and you get 2.56 oz's (2.6 per his rounded off figure).



If you are doing a 40 to 1 ratio it's 128/40 = or 3.2 oz's per gallon.



So for EVERY GALLON USED mix either 2.6 (50:1) or 3.2 (40:1) oz's of lubricating oil.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Apr 28, 2015)

If you have a 1.25 gallon no spill Jill can like i have ,4 oz makes 40 to 1 ,or 8 oz like was posted above for the 2.5 gallon no spill can


----------



## Gypo Logger (Apr 28, 2015)

The metric system makes mixing easier. Only problem is that the U.S. Gallon is different than a metric gallon.
One litre of mix will make 50 litres of gas @ 50:1
One litre of mix will make 40 litres of [email protected] 40:1
One litre of mix will make 30 litres of gas @ 30:1


----------



## Trx250r180 (Apr 28, 2015)

So how many litre's of beer come in a 6 pack of Molsons then ?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Apr 28, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> So how many litre's of beer come in a 6 pack of Molsons then ?


One can of bud is 355 ml @5% alcohol.
So 355 ml x 6= 2.130 litres
What would be the mix ratio of alcohol in Canadian beer compared to American beer?
I think US beer is 100:1 while canadian beer is 50:1 lol


----------



## KenJax Tree (Apr 28, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> If you have a 1.25 gallon no spill Jill can like i have ,4 oz makes 40 to 1 ,or 8 oz like was posted above for the 2.5 gallon no spill can


I like No Spill Jill's cans[emoji7]


----------



## Gypo Logger (Apr 28, 2015)

Just go metric instead of dealing with fractions.
250 ml or one quarter of a litre will mix 10 litres @ 40:1
Pin this simple ratio on your shop wall.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Apr 28, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> Just go metric instead of dealing with fractions.
> 250 ml or one quarter of a litre will mix 10 litres @ 40:1
> Pin this simple ratio on your shop wall.


Ever try to buy a metric piece of plywood ? I think we are stuck with fractions here .


----------



## Gypo Logger (Apr 28, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> Ever try to buy a metric piece of plywood ? I think we are stuck with fractions here .


Very true, but here a 4x8 sheet is still a 4x8 sheet.
But dimentional lumber is different. Like a 2x4 isnt a 2x4


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Apr 28, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> Ever try to buy a metric piece of plywood ? I think we are stuck with fractions here .



We get most lumber from BC and it's metrick. Like the OSB on my house roof is 13mm.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Apr 28, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> Very true, but here a 4x8 sheet is still a 4x8 sheet.
> But dimentional lumber is different. Like a 2x4 isnt a 2x4


In the old days a 2x4 was a 2x4 but the planer would eat 1/4 off each side making 1 1/2 by 3 1/2 ,am sure they do not waste 1/2 inch off each board nowadays though


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Apr 28, 2015)

what the hell is metric


----------



## nk14zp (Apr 28, 2015)

jakewells said:


> what the hell is metric


Political party I think.


----------



## MustangMike (Apr 28, 2015)

Just the opposite Brian, old time 2X4s started out as that, then they went to 1.75 X 3.75. Now they are 1.5 X 3.5. Just like the gov, they keep taking a bigger piece out of us!

My brother caused quite a sensation when he told his 3rd grade teacher that a 2 X 4 was not! She argued with him, while waving the 2X4 in her hand, until he asked "do you have a ruler". I had that teacher 2 yrs earlier, and she was not kind to me. I think my brother paid her back, in several ways, this being one of them.

My father (a Lawyer) was also not fond of her. She called my parents in for a parent/teacher conference, with the Principal present, and informed my parents not to expect much from me. My father responded, "well, if worse comes to worse, he can always be a teacher". My Mom said she wanted to hide under the table, but there was dead silence.


----------



## HusqyStihl (Apr 28, 2015)

Another vote for 32:1 for everything ive ever ran and tuned correctly, ive NEVER had an issue with killing a saw. Except for an old Poulan that wouldn't stand up to being run over by my dumptruck


----------



## MustangMike (Apr 28, 2015)

I'm not criticizing, but I've never blown up a saw either, and I've never run 32:1.


----------



## Mad Professor (Apr 28, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> The metric system makes mixing easier. Only problem is that the U.S. Gallon is different than a metric gallon.
> One litre of mix will make 50 litres of gas @ 50:1
> One litre of mix will make 40 litres of [email protected] 40:1
> One litre of mix will make 30 litres of gas @ 30:1




Actually would 51, 41, and 31 liters, respectively. Otherwise the mixes would be 49:1, 39:1, and 29:1


----------



## Gypo Logger (Apr 28, 2015)

jakewells said:


> what the hell is metric


It must be some kinda cult.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Apr 28, 2015)

Mad Professor said:


> Actually would 51, 41, and 31 liters, respectively. Otherwise the mixes would be 49:1, 39:1, and 29:1


Now I know why all my saws are scored! They have been fibbing to us!


----------



## nk14zp (Apr 29, 2015)

HusqyStihl said:


> Another vote for 32:1 for everything ive ever ran and tuned correctly, ive NEVER had an issue with killing a saw. Except for an old Poulan that wouldn't stand up to being run over by my dumptruck


32:1 is all I run now.


----------



## CTYank (Apr 29, 2015)

HusqyStihl said:


> Another vote for 32:1 for everything ive ever ran and tuned correctly, ive NEVER had an issue with killing a saw. Except for an old Poulan that wouldn't stand up to being run over by my dumptruck



There is a trade-off, as you add oil to the mix. No matter what some folks want to believe, oil is not burned off as it departs a 2-stroke Otto-cycle engine. It's vaporized into a nasty mix of POM- polycyclic organic matter, much of which is carcinogenic. (That's not good.)

Take a look at the air-quality you see during broadcast of the Indian Grand Prix. They have huge #s of mopeds, tuk-tuks, and other 2-stroke-powered vehicles in India, and the broiled oil they disperse can be easily seen in the air. Our 2-strokes are not immune from that, and it's got to go somewhere for a while. 

The POM concentration is in direct proportion to the percent of oil in the mix. That's one reason I don't go beyond 40:1. 
Remember the Good Old Days of 16:1?


----------



## HusqyStihl (Apr 29, 2015)

Never thought of it like that. I just think extra protection but i dont get alot of smoke at all. Not sure if its because i always run 93 octane or higher..


----------



## Mad Professor (Apr 29, 2015)

CTYank said:


> There is a trade-off, as you add oil to the mix. No matter what some folks want to believe, oil is not burned off as it departs a 2-stroke Otto-cycle engine. It's vaporized into a nasty mix of POM- polycyclic organic matter, much of which is carcinogenic. (That's not good.)
> 
> Take a look at the air-quality you see during broadcast of the Indian Grand Prix. They have huge #s of mopeds, tuk-tuks, and other 2-stroke-powered vehicles in India, and the broiled oil they disperse can be easily seen in the air. Our 2-strokes are not immune from that, and it's got to go somewhere for a while.
> 
> ...



Yummy, it's like a smoky diesel.


----------

